# Beast Mode: ON



## 2B1 (Apr 25, 2014)

Well, here we are... I have finally arrived at the point where I can begin training full time. It's been a year and a half since my spinal fusion and rehab is done and I'm cleared to hit it as hard as I want. I'm a little overfat but I'll take care of that towards the end of my cycle. I will lay out my cycle plan which is a work in progress as usual. Things can always change but the core elements will always remain. My goals are to gain strength and mass, heavy on the mass, but the stronger I get the more mass I will be able to put on... Any and all criticism is welcome and appreciated. I will add pictures tomorrow. It's been over two years since I trained so it will be a start from the humble bottom, transcending to the realm of the Titans... If you think you can, you can. If you think you can't, You're right...







Stats:

6'2"
Monday: 205
Today: 226
15%-17% BF

Cycle plan:

*TestC: 1000mg  Weeks 1-16
TrenE: 500mg Weeks 1-16*
*MastE: 400mg Weeks 1-16*
*Dbol: 50mg/day Weeks 1-4*
*M1T: 15mg/day Weeks 1-2/5-6/14-16*
*HCG: 250mg/2x week Weeks 1-16*
*Arimidex: .5mg/eod Weeks 1-16*
*Pramipexole on hand in case prolactin sides come up: .5mg/eod*
*Purus Labs Organ Shield: 4 caps/ed Weeks 1-16*
*IGF-1 Lr3: 100mcg/ed Weeks 1-8*
*CJC 1295-no dac/GHRP-2: 100mcg/3xed weeks 1-16*
*NovolinR: 15IU/3x day weeks 1-8/13-16*


Most of the gear has been supplied by Superior Labs and Wicked Labs. Peptides and ancillaries are supplied by Blue Sky Peptides and GreatWhitePeptides. My diet is also a work in progress. I am eating pretty clean with a few NutriBullet shakes which include whole foods and whey isolate. Main dishes throughout the day, depending on time, availability, etc..., are chicken breasts, rice and veggies. I will probably throw some red meat in there as I will grow tired of chicken I'm sure. Towards the end, I will switch to white fish predominately, as I will be attempting to cut some fat while maintaining the gains I make. T3 and Clen will no doubt be added and likely winstrol/TestP. We'll see...

Today's food intake:












Today was a leg Workout. I am doing a push/pull/legs routine and will add core work and cardio as I progress. As I said, I am starting from the bottom again. 

Legs:

Back Squat:
4 sets

Deadlift:
5 sets

Leg Sled:
4 sets

Seated Calf Raise:
4 sets

Each workout will change as I like to do different exercises to keep things interesting as well as training each muscle group in a different manner. Losing my ability to train was like losing my purpose in life... Having that back is the greatest gift I could have ever wished to receive. Time to get big and strong...


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 25, 2014)

Subbed!! 

What's your macro splits?


----------



## 2B1 (Apr 25, 2014)

Ideally to begin with, it is 40p/30ch/30f. As you can see from my breakdown on the screeshot, yesterday was 30p/40ch/30f. I need to do some tweaking. I grilled up 4.5kg of chicken legs/thighs and the taste is awful lol. I'm forcing it down, but I avoided it yesterday. I should have taken the skin off before grilling. I didn't know it was ALL dark meat when I bought it.

Thanks for subbing Capt'n. Respect...


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 25, 2014)

Thighs are fine, just season them. You can work your macros around them - nothing wrong with higher fat days IMO


----------



## 2B1 (Apr 25, 2014)

Yeah, I just rip the meat off the bone and throw it in 2 cups of rice with some broccoli and mix in some sweet and sour or oyster sauce. Kind of masks the fatty flavor. It's just so greasy. Not really my thing. I don't like dry meat, but lean breast cuts are much more palatable.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 25, 2014)

Fair play. I find thighs best as a chicken curry. Cook with a little coconut oil on a slow cook .... Drool .....


----------



## 2B1 (Apr 25, 2014)

*mmmmmmm... That does sound delicious. *


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 25, 2014)

Subbed. Just to be sure I'm not missing it, you are doing no GH correct? Just the peps? I will be following closely. Interested to see how the slin treats you with just the peptides. Kill it brother!


----------



## 2B1 (Apr 25, 2014)

I will homie. Yeah no GH. Too pricey for me at the moment. I figure with the igf, slin and ghrp/cjc, I will have a decent effect. Off to the gym now. Will update in a couple of hours...


----------

